# bio pellets



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Can anyone points the pros and cons of using bio pellets? Just ran out of Phosban and thinking of using bio pellets instead. Also, anyone out there knows where to get some? Someone told me SUM sells them, true?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

SUM sells the Vertex brand of Bio Pellets, I've considered it on a few occasions but I'd suggest you do some research (if you haven't done so already) over at ReefCentral on Bio Pellets before you jump in.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Apples and oranges!

While yes, bio pellets can keep the algae at bay, how it does it is very different than gfo. People have wiped out beautiful tanks full of coral using pellets.

Like any change we make to the system (even stopping use of gfo) it has to be done slowly. You need to let the bio systems adjust. If not you begin chain reactions, and they normally don't end well.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have personally made the switch to biopellets and love them. Less maintanence and great at keeping algea and your nutrients down.

Just like J T said, take it slow, if you add too many you can wipe out corals start with I would say a quarter to half the recommended amount and pay attention to your test kits. Add more only if needed.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Thx for the inputs. I've spend sometime researching these pellets, seems to get more good things rather than bad regarding the benefits. I think I'll take the advice and start thing slowly. Just want to try something new beside PHOSBAN. What is a rough amount of pellet for a 36 gal with a 20 gal sump?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

all brands have different directions but I use Vertex Pro-Bio and for that size of tank I would reccomend starting with 50 - 100 ml and working your way up from there.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> all brands have different directions but I use Vertex Pro-Bio and for that size of tank I would reccomend starting with 50 - 100 ml and working your way up from there.


 yeah I got the same thing. Started with about 60 ml on Sunday. However I just notice today that the water is a bit cloudy. Normal right?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

You should have the water exiting the biopellets entering near your skimmer intake, better yet right into your skimmer intake. The bacteria feeds off the pellets and releases their own nutrients which would make the water cloudy, skimming it would help greatly. I have been using bio pellets since day 1 and it is working out great with me, add the pellets very slowly untill you hit the sweet spot for your tank.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

it is a little late now but I should have mentioned that letting the pellets soak in rodi water for a couple days helps stop the clouding.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Might be my imagination, after 2 1/2 weeks of using bio pellets there is a slight improvement in the way my corals look. The hammer is branching out further same with the kenya tree. Also the mushrooms are getting bigger with two or three baby ones. Maybe I'll wait a little longer to praise these pellets. Will post some pics soon. Still seeing some algae through [email protected]#$.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

what are your parameters like?

Nitrates?

Phosphates?

if you are seeing them go down then it is working


----------

